# Heavy breathing



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We are new to goats and bottle feeding our first two future packers. One is a five week old Togg that seems to do alot of heavy breathing. At first it seemed to be when he was just checking things out and curious about something, but he seems to be doing it more and more, while outside playing. It's almost like a pant at times, but his mouth is always closed and he can stop it one minute and be fine, and continue the next. He also sounds like a little pig when sniffing and snorting around outside and mouthing dirt and browsing. Our other goat is a three week old Nubian/Boer cross, and he does not do this. He is great otherwise and has alot of energy! I don't know if this is just the difference is their breeds or if something is off with him? We have never been around goats, so have no experience.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

when you give them the bottle, do you hold it correct? No overstretching of the neck which can cause aspiration of the milk into the lungs?

Did you have a vet check his lungs already? Does he run a fever - pneumonia is a possibility and should be taken seriously, too. Do you know if his birth did run smooth? No aspiration of birthing fluids? Spontaneous breathing?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think he's overstretching his neck while on the bottle. We purchased him from a dairy farm at 3 wks old, so don't know anything about his birth. We haven't taken him to a vet, it first seemed to be almost more behavioral since he can turn it off and on so easily. We will check his temp though.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

He doesn't have a temp. I've been doing alot of research and it sounds like these symptoms could be related to lungworms? Again, we are very new to all this, what is the best treatment and can he be treated at only 6 wks old?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

if you suspect lungworms, have a fecal test done to look for lungworm larvae (ask specifically that they test for lungworms, because this is an additional test to the normal flotation test for stomach worms).

Dewormers that are effective against lung worms have to contain either ivermectin, moxidectin or doramectin. Be sure, as these products are labelled for sheep and cattle, seldom for goats, that you give your goats double the dosis mentioned for sheep and cattle. Be careful with ivermectin in young goats, there have been reports of problems after worming foals and calves under the age of 16 weeks. Doramectin can be used in young animals.


----------

